

Living in a Surveillance State: Mikko Hypponen at TEDxBrussels - majika
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHj7jgQpnBM

======
mikkohypponen
Thanks for posting my talk.

------
hannibal5
Mikko is on fire :)

